#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Тема про йогина (перемещена из Прошу помолиться)

## Нико

> Нет спасибо, ответил один авторитетный Йогин Чод- па, Гуру и напарник по ретриту её мужа- тоже Чод па. Он провёл. Вот этот йогин :
> 
> Вложение 21931


Повезло мамке.

----------

Djampel Tharchin (20.11.2017), Дубинин (17.11.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Повезло мамке.


Чего- так крут- дядька- в его кругах йогических?

----------


## Нико

> Чего- так крут- дядька- в его кругах йогических?


Перерождение Другпы Кюнле, ходит по воде.

----------

Дубинин (17.11.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Перерождение Другпы Кюнле, ходит по воде.


Да ладно.. Ну "перерождение" и "авторитет"- ещё куда ни шло.., но водохождение..?)) (опять поди со слов кого- то..?)

----------


## Нико

> Чего- так крут- дядька- в его кругах йогических?


Перерождение Другпы Кюнле, ходит по воде. 19437233_10210938847120466_7036331607272714863_n.jpg

----------

Дубинин (17.11.2017)

----------


## Нико

> Перерождение Другпы Кюнле, ходит по воде. 19437233_10210938847120466_7036331607272714863_n.jpg


Помоги вставить

 фото.

----------


## Дубинин

> Помоги вставить
> 
>  фото.

----------


## Дубинин

> Помоги вставить
> 
>  фото.


И чего это фото- должно нам поведать- кроме делания Пховы на "великом кладбище" судя по всему в Варанаси..? (хождения где!!?))

----------

Нико (17.11.2017)

----------


## Нико

> И чего это фото- должно нам поведать- кроме делания Пховы на "великом кладбище" судя по всему в Варанаси..? (хождения где!!?))


Должно поведать, что это махасиддха 21 века.

----------


## Дубинин

> Должно поведать, что это махасиддха 21 века.


Ну раз Ты говоришь- (конечно верю- верю.. :Frown:  ) 
(Но фотки водохождений- невероятно оживили бы  и оросили бы душу- измученную атеизмом..)

----------

Шуньяананда (17.11.2017)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Нико, веский аргумент для "Папа, а де сиддхи?"

Другпа Кюнле был интересный товарищ.

----------

Нико (17.11.2017)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, веский аргумент для "Папа, а де сиддхи?"
> 
> Другпа Кюнле был интересный товарищ.


У мкня в последнее время только хардкор, на остальное не размениваюсь. Дубинин аж присел
. )))

----------

Дубинин (17.11.2017), Пема Дролкар (18.11.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Эх- грехи наши тяжкие.. (вот реально пару шагов по воде, и можно было- бы картину мира- жестоко пересмотреть.. :EEK!: ) (но где- же их взять..?  :Frown:  (шаги то- есть)
(опять- же Ганг- только ленивый не топчет, а вот бы сподобиться лицезреть Пехорку нашу пересекающего Сиддху- (там всего метров семь..)

----------

Доня (23.11.2017), Мяснов (18.11.2017), Нико (17.11.2017)

----------


## Нико

Может увидишь

----------

Дубинин (17.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

> а вот бы сподобиться лицезреть Пехорку нашу пересекающего Сиддху- (там всего метров семь..)


Течение быстрое  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (17.11.2017), Мяснов (18.11.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Ну раз Ты говоришь- (конечно верю- верю.. ) 
> (Но фотки водохождений- невероятно оживили бы  и оросили бы душу- измученную атеизмом..)

----------


## Дубинин

Это отрывок из фильма одного фокусника- полёт фейковый, здесь не раз полный фильм постили.

----------

Доня (23.11.2017), Нико (17.11.2017), Фил (17.11.2017)

----------


## Нико

> Нет спасибо, ответил один авторитетный Йогин Чод- па, Гуру и напарник по ретриту её мужа- тоже Чод па. Он провёл. Вот этот йогин :
> 
> Вложение 21931


И вот я конечно может мног про чод не понимаю, но человек на пределе смерти тут на фотке. Точно.

----------

Дубинин (18.11.2017)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> И вот я конечно может мног про чод не понимаю, но человек на пределе смерти тут на фотке. Точно.


Красивый. Ты давай скорее свой хардкор Дубинину))) И всем нашим оппозиционистам про сиддхи))

----------

Нико (18.11.2017)

----------


## Нико

> Красивый. Ты давай скорее свой хардкор Дубинину))) И всем нашим оппозиционистам про сиддхи))


Несомненно. Надеюсь, чтобы его привезти, мне не придётся отдаваться 15 разбойникам на дороге. Хотя какая разница уже. )))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Несомненно. Надеюсь, чтобы его привезти, мне не придётся отдаваться 15 разбойникам на дороге. Хотя какая разница уже. )))


Тебе надо помнить, что он перерождение Другпы Кюнле, разбойники отдыхают)) Вези на радость всем)

----------

Нико (18.11.2017), Шуньяананда (18.11.2017)

----------


## Нико

> Тебе надо помнить, что он перерождение Другпы Кюнле, разбойники отдыхают)) Вези на радость всем)


Да, он когда приедет, будет ажиотаж. Не для слабонервных. А то мне сегодня заявили: "В дхарма центрах должен быть полный запрет на алкоголь, табак и секс". Чуть не стошнило меня. )))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да, он когда приедет, будет ажиотаж. Не для слабонервных. А то мне сегодня заявили: "В дхарма центрах должен быть полный запрет на алкоголь, табак и секс". Чуть не стошнило меня. )))


Как непросто работать с перерождением Другпа Кюнле))) Но вроде в этой жизни он не особенно сумасбродит?))

Смешно предстваить, как народ пойдет посмотреть вживую на Божественного Сумасброда, а там такой жесткий красавчег-сиддха. 

Выложите хоть где-нибудь видео, или транслируйте напрямую он-лайн, прям жутко посмотреть его в дхармической работе хочется.

----------


## Дубинин

> Да, он когда приедет, будет ажиотаж. Не для слабонервных. А то мне сегодня заявили: "В дхарма центрах должен быть полный запрет на алкоголь, табак и секс". Чуть не стошнило меня. )))


Это смотря в каких центра.. Опять- же Для начала Другпой Кюнлей надо стать, а потом можно и того..- просветлять всяко разно- забористо..))

----------


## Дубинин

Вот он давний (за 12-й год) спецом видать кому-то обучалку записал:

----------

Нико (18.11.2017), Пема Дролкар (19.11.2017)

----------


## Нико

> Вот он давний (за 12-й год) спецом видать кому-то обучалку записал:


О да. Это сокращенный чод кусулу. Безупречное исполнение имхо.

----------

Дубинин (18.11.2017)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Дубинин;799906]А это линии  "Богдо Гегена" Чод? (и кусулу это типа Чод Нищего?)[/QUOTE

Я вроде ответила, почему тут не сохранилось?

----------


## Дубинин

Не нажала значит)) Отвечай ещё.

----------


## Аньезка

> Нет спасибо, ответил один авторитетный Йогин Чод- па, Гуру и напарник по ретриту её мужа- тоже Чод па. Он провёл. Вот этот йогин :
> 
> Вложение 21931


Ба, знакомые все лица))

----------

Дубинин (19.11.2017)

----------


## PampKin Head

Чюдны дела твои, Господь Кришна, с правильным пиаром персонажей из Катманду!

----------

Нико (19.11.2017)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ба, знакомые все лица))


Помнишь, Постум, у наместника сестрица?
        Худощавая, но с полными ногами.
     Ты с ней спал еще... Недавно стала жрица.
        Жрица, Постум, и общается с богами. 

®  Бродский

Думаю, что Гуру будет доволен, узнав, что его ученик пошёл по воде и его признают за перерождение отца Линии Приемственности Друкпы Кюнле.

----------

Доня (23.11.2017), Нико (19.11.2017), Шуньяананда (19.11.2017)

----------


## Нико

> Помнишь, Постум, у наместника сестрица?
>         Худощавая, но с полными ногами.
>      Ты с ней спал еще... Недавно стала жрица.
>         Жрица, Постум, и общается с богами. 
> 
> ®  Бродский
> 
> Думаю, что Гуру будет доволен, узнав, что его ученик пошёл по воде и его признают за перерождение отца Линии Приемственности Друкпы Кюнле.


А что не устраивает-то как всегда?)))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да, он когда приедет, будет ажиотаж. Не для слабонервных. А то мне сегодня заявили: "В дхарма центрах должен быть полный запрет на алкоголь, табак и секс". Чуть не стошнило меня. )))


В смысле, наливать будут от души крепко алкогольные напитки?! Чего то в его прошлый заезд нам ничего не наливали. Пойду, напишу жалобу, в спортлото.

----------

Нико (19.11.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

А нельзя модераторам отделить тему про Йогина, от умершей тётеньки- плиз, а то не прилично..(но всем интересно..)) (только если не в подвал для начала, что- бы и посторонние побачили..)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.11.2017), Нико (19.11.2017), Пема Дролкар (19.11.2017)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А что не устраивает-то как всегда?)))


Меня? Меня в этой истории устраивает фсе. Пишите есчо!

----------

Доня (23.11.2017)

----------


## Нико

> В смысле, наливать будут от души крепко алкогольные напитки?! Чего то в его прошлый заезд нам ничего не наливали. Пойду, напишу жалобу, в спортлото.


Да хоть в Минюст напиши жалобу, пох. )))

----------


## Нико

> А нельзя модераторам отделить тему про Йогина, от умершей тётеньки- плиз, а то не прилично..(но всем интересно..)) (только если не в подвал для начала, что- бы и посторонние побачили..)


Тема про Йогина просто так всех зажигает, кто уже не смотрит никто, про кого эта тема была создана. )))

----------

Дубинин (19.11.2017)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да хоть в Минюст напиши жалобу, пох. )))


Из минюста уже ответили, что поздравляют всех участников регаты с очередным Джампой Тинлеем. © искренне ваш, нах.

----------

Alex (19.11.2017)

----------


## Нико

> Из минюста уже ответили, что поздравляют всех участников регаты с очередным Джампой Тинлеем. © искренне ваш, нах.


Это было остроумно, но бесполезно. )))

----------


## Росиник

> Да, он когда приедет, будет ажиотаж. Не для слабонервных.

----------

PampKin Head (20.11.2017), Денис Васильевич (20.11.2017), Доня (23.11.2017), Дубинин (20.11.2017)

----------


## PampKin Head

https://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn11.htm
...
1. Вот что я слышал. Однажды Блаженный остановился в Наланде, в манговой роще Паварика. И вот юный домоправитель Кеваддха приблизился к Блаженному и приблизившись, приветствовал Блаженного и сел в стороне. И сидя в стороне, юный домоправитель Кеваддха так сказал Блаженному:
– "Господин, эта богатая, процветающая Наланда, густо населена и полна людей, преданных Блаженному. Хорошо будет, господин, если Блаженный прикажет какому-нибудь монаху, чтобы тот с помощью нечеловеческих сил совершил сверхъестественное чудо. Тогда эта Наланда еще в большей мере станет предана Блаженному".
Когда так было сказано, Блаженный сказал юному домоправителю Кеваддхе: "Я не стану, Кеваддха, давать монахам такое указание: "Монахи, совершите здесь с помощью нечеловеческих сил сверхъестественное чудо для мирян в белых одеждах".
2. И юный домоправитель Кеваддха во второй раз сказал Блаженному:
– "Господин, я не неволю Блаженного, но все же я говорю так: "Господин, эта богатая, процветающая Наланда, густо населена и полна людей, преданных Блаженному. Хорошо будет, господин, если Блаженный прикажет какому-нибудь монаху, чтобы тот с помощью нечеловеческих сил совершил сверхъестественное чудо. Тогда эта Наланда еще в большей мере станет предана Блаженному".
И Блаженный во второй раз сказал юному домоправителю Кеваддхе: "Я не стану, Кеваддха, давать монахам такое указание: "Монахи, совершите здесь с помощью нечеловеческих сил сверхъестественное чудо для мирян в белых одеждах".
3. И юный домоправитель Кеваддха в третий раз сказал Блаженному:
– "Господин, я не неволю Блаженного, но все же я говорю так: "Господин, эта богатая, процветающая Наланда, густо населена и полна людей, преданных Блаженному. Хорошо будет, господин, если Блаженный прикажет какому-нибудь монаху, чтобы тот с помощью нечеловеческих сил совершил сверхъестественное чудо. Тогда эта Наланда еще в большей мере станет предана Блаженному".
– "Я, Кеваддха, возгласил о трех чудесах, сам испытав и осуществив их. Каковы же эти три вида чудес? Сверхъестественное чудо, чудо обнаружения и чудо наставления".
4. Каково же, Кеваддха, сверхъестественное чудо? Вот, Кеваддха, монах осуществляет различные виды сверхъестественных способностей – будучи одним, становится многочисленным; будучи многочисленным, становится одним; становится видимым для глаз, скрытым от глаз; беспрепятственно проходит через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; опускается в землю и поднимается из нее, словно из воды; не погружаясь, идет по воде, словно по земле; сидя со скрещенными ногами, возносится в небо, словно крылатая птица; касается рукой и схватывает солнце и луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; своим телом он достигает даже мира Брахмы. И другой, благочестивый верующий, видит его, этого монаха, осуществляющего различные виды сверхъестественных способностей, – будучи одним становящегося многочисленным; будучи многочисленным, становящегося одним; становящегося видимым для глаз, скрытым от глаз; беспрепятственно проходящего через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; опускающегося в землю и поднимающегося из нее, словно из воды; не погружаясь, идущего по воде, словно по земле; сидя со скрещенными ногами возносящегося в небо, словно крылатая птица; касающегося рукой и схватывающего солнце и луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; своим телом достигающего даже мира Брахмы.
5. *И вот этот благочестивый верующий передает другому – не благочестивому и не верующему: "Как чудесна, почтенный, как необычайна, почтенный, великая сверхъестественная способность и великая власть отшельника. Ведь я видел монаха, осуществляющего различные виды сверхъестественных способностей*, – будучи одним, становящегося многочисленным; будучи многочисленным, становящегося одним; становящегося видимым для глаз, скрытым от глаз; беспрепятственно проходящего через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; опускающегося в землю и поднимающегося из нее, словно из воды; не погружаясь, идущего по воде, словно по земле; сидя со скрещенными ногами возносящегося в небо, словно крылатая птица; касающегося рукой и схватывающего солнце и луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; своим телом достигающего даже мира Брахмы".
*И тогда тот не благочестивый и не верующий может сказать этому благочестивому верующему так: "Есть, почтенный, знание, называющееся гандхарским. Благодаря ему этот монах и осуществляет различные виды сверхъестественных способностей* – будучи одним, становится многочисленным; будучи многочисленным, становится одним; становится видимым для глаз, скрытым от глаз; беспрепятственно проходит через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; опускается в землю и поднимается из нее, словно из воды; не погружаясь, идет по воде, словно по земле; сидя со скрещенными ногами, возносится в небо, словно крылатая птица; касается рукой и схватывает солнце и луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; своим телом он достигает даже мира Брахмы". Как же ты думаешь об этом, Кеваддха? Может ли тот не благочестивый и не верующий сказать так этому благочестивому верующему?"
– "Может сказать, господин".
– *"Поэтому, Кеваддха, я и усматриваю зло в сверхъестественном чуде, опасаюсь, избегаю и стыжусь сверхъестественного чуда"*.
6. Каково же, Кеваддха, чудо обнаружения? Вот, Кеваддха, монах обнаруживает мысли, обнаруживает размышления, обнаруживает устремления рассудка, обнаруживает углубленные рассуждения других существ, других лиц /и говорит/: "Вот что в твоем сердце, таково твое сердце, это твоя мысль". И другой, благочестивый верующий, видит этого монаха, обнаруживающего мысли, обнаруживающего размышления, обнаруживающего устремления рассудка, обнаруживающего углубленные рассуждения и говорящего: "Вот что в твоем сердце, таково твое сердце, это твоя мысль".
7. И вот этот благочестивый верующий передает другому, не благочестивому и не верующему: "Как чудесна, почтенный, как необычайна, почтенный, великая сверхъестественная способность и великая власть отшельника. Ведь я видел монаха, обнаруживающего мысли, обнаруживающего размышления, обнаруживающего устремления рассудка, обнаруживающего углубленные рассуждения других существ и других лиц и говорящего: "Вот что в твоем сердце, таково твое сердце, это твоя мысль". И тогда тот не благочестивый и не верующий может сказать этому благочестивому верующему так: "*Есть, почтенный, знание, называющееся маника. Благодаря ему этот монах и обнаруживает мысли, обнаруживает размышления, обнаруживает устремления рассудка, обнаруживает углубленные рассуждения других существ, других лиц /и говорит/: "Вот что в твоем сердце, таково твое сердце, это твоя мысль*". Как же ты думаешь об этом, Кеваддха? Может ли тот не благочестивый и не верующий сказать так этому благочестивому верующему?"
– "Может сказать, господин".
– "Поэтому, Кеваддха, я и усматриваю зло в чуде обнаружения, опасаюсь, избегаю и стыжусь чуда обнаружения".

----------

Росиник (20.11.2017), Шуньяананда (20.11.2017)

----------


## Альбина

@*Нико* 
Май. А ты не знаешь,сколько твой маххасиддха может без воздуха по времени пробыть?  Например, под водой?

----------


## Нико

> @*Нико* 
> Май. А ты не знаешь,сколько твой маххасиддха может без воздуха по времени пробыть?  Например, под водой?


Хаха! Я хочу ответить и тебе, и заодно всем остальным тут, что он сам не говорит, что у него есть какие-либо сиддхи, маха- и не очень, и что он чей-то тулку. Это все сугубо неофициальное ОБС. ))) Знаю, что после завершения ретрита чод по 108 кладбищам и 108 святым местам у йогина точно возникают способности. Такие как делать пхову для других, например. Это - да. Хотя и про пхову можно сказать, что мол, а кто докажет, что он действительно перенес сознание в чистую землю? И вообще хорошо бы не превращать эту тему в холиварное продолжение "Запада и Ваджраяны".    :Wink:

----------


## Альбина

> Хаха! Я хочу ответить и тебе, и заодно всем остальным тут, что он сам не говорит, что у него есть какие-либо сиддхи, маха- и не очень, и что он чей-то тулку. Это все сугубо неофициальное ОБС. ))) Знаю, что после завершения ретрита чод по 108 кладбищам и 108 святым местам у йогина точно возникают способности. Такие как делать пхову для других, например. Это - да. Хотя и про пхову можно сказать, что мол, а кто докажет, что он действительно перенес сознание в чистую землю? И вообще хорошо бы не превращать эту тему в холиварное продолжение "Запада и Ваджраяны".


Я вообще-то вопрос по существу задала,и не от недоверия,а наоборот. . Может можно у него спросить. Вдруг он ответит. Не ответит - ну его дело, значит ему так надо. Мне просто интересна тема задержки дыхания. Спроси, а ,плиз,если можно-конечно?.. :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Я вообще-то вопрос по существу задала,и не от недоверия,а наоборот. . Может можно у него спросить. Вдруг он ответит. Не ответит - ну его дело, значит ему так надо. Мне просто интересна тема задержки дыхания. Спроси, а ,плиз?.. Интересно ужасно...


))) Если приедет - спросим.

----------

Альбина (21.11.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> ))) Если приедет - спросим.


 просто вообще интересно - занимается он задержками дыхания и как..на сколько , и когда, вообщем около этой темы. Я думала, вдруг есть какая инфа..

----------


## Дубинин

> Хаха! Я хочу ответить и тебе, и заодно всем остальным тут, что он сам не говорит, что у него есть какие-либо сиддхи, маха- и не очень, и что он чей-то тулку. Это все сугубо неофициальное ОБС. ))) Знаю, что после завершения ретрита чод по 108 кладбищам и 108 святым местам у йогина точно возникают способности. Такие как делать пхову для других, например. Это - да. Хотя и про пхову можно сказать, что мол, а кто докажет, что он действительно перенес сознание в чистую землю? И вообще хорошо бы не превращать эту тему в холиварное продолжение "Запада и Ваджраяны".


Так, заманивая таких протухших как я- назад в жизнь вашу фонтанирующую смыслами.., откуда вы огнетушитель привезли- для нашего костра маловерия? (в смысле кроме чуя что Он супер- супер.. и реализовался всяко.. и разумеется "красавчик с дредами"- в сухом остатке- откуда инфа скажем про водохождения..? (если просто "чую"- это "святое"- полное уважу- вопросов нет.. но самому вера как то не того- "не пристаёт".. :Frown:  ?)

----------

Нико (21.11.2017)

----------


## Нико

> Так, заманивая таких протухших как я- назад в жизнь вашу фонтанирующую смыслами.., откуда вы огнетушитель привезли- для нашего костра маловерия? (в смысле кроме чуя что Он супер- супер.. и реализовался всяко.. и разумеется "красавчик с дредами"- в сухом остатке- откуда инфа скажем про водохождения..? (если просто "чую"- это "святое"- полное уважу- вопросов нет.. но самому вера как то не того- "не пристаёт".. ?)


Я лучше тебе в личку отвечу...

----------


## Дубинин

> Я лучше тебе в личку отвечу...


Ты обет "бодхисаттвы давала"- извернись- не доскажи.. люди поймут... (обещаю не циничить над "струной") (может и иные не будут))

----------


## Нико

Опять пруфы всем требуются.... Ну точно возрождение ЗиВ  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (21.11.2017)

----------


## Нико

> Ты обет "бодхисаттвы давала"- извернись- не доскажи.. люди поймут... (обещаю не циничить над "струной") (может и иные не будут))


Есть источники у меня, но их тут никто не знает.

----------

Дубинин (21.11.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Так, заманивая таких протухших как я- назад в жизнь вашу фонтанирующую смыслами.., откуда вы огнетушитель привезли- для нашего костра маловерия? (в смысле кроме чуя что Он супер- супер.. и реализовался всяко.. и разумеется "красавчик с дредами"- в сухом остатке- откуда инфа скажем про водохождения..? (если просто "чую"- это "святое"- полное уважу- вопросов нет.. но самому вера как то не того- "не пристаёт".. ?)


Да пусть будет такой вот чудесный.. вам жалко что-ли . Нам  то с вами все равно -ни холодно-ни жарко от этого и уже невозможно   на  кого-то уповать, а так.. все сказочно..,
Сколько ему лет, вот интересно? Сорок ,наверное?

----------

Нико (21.11.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Да пусть будет такой вот чудесный.. вам жалко что-ли . Нам  то с вами все равно -ни холодно-ни жарко от этого и уже невозможно   на  кого-то уповать, а так.. все сказочно..,
> Сколько ему лет, вот интересно? Сорок ,наверное?


Я думаю чуть меньше на пару годков (седины нет даже намёка..).

----------


## Альбина

Май, ну возраст то не секрет .. Рассекреть хоть это..) И вообще -его надо наоборот пиарить,.. Вообще уж ничего не осталось волшебного..с тоски умрешь.

----------

Нико (21.11.2017)

----------


## Нико

> Май, ну возраст то не секрет .. Рассекреть хоть это..) И вообще -его надо наоборот пиарить,.. Вообще уж ничего не осталось волшебного..с тоски умрешь.


37 вроде

----------

Альбина (21.11.2017), Дубинин (21.11.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Май, ну возраст то не секрет .. Рассекреть хоть это..) И вообще -его надо наоборот пиарить,.. Вообще уж ничего не осталось волшебного..с тоски умрешь.


Да она поди сама не знает.. (хотя если её муженёк с ним там в "обнимку бесов гоняет с дамару" (со всем уважу)- на клатбИще.. то наверное знает..))
(сорри - запостил позже..)

----------


## Нико

Да. Вот например в эти дни в Москве и других городах вовсю химичит волшебством Чудесный Йогин Пема Рандрол. Я не в курсе, кто его первым так назвал, но все уже привыкли, что Чудесный Йогин он. 
Чудесный и дорогостоящий. И ничо, никого не напрягает. Наоборот все в восторге. ))))

----------

Альбина (21.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (21.11.2017), Дубинин (21.11.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> 37 вроде


Слушай- так он моложе вас обоих.. и рили Гуру- ваш?

----------


## Дубинин

> Да. Вот например в эти дни в Москве и других городах вовсю химичит волшебством Чудесный Йогин Пема Рандрол. Я не в курсе, кто его первым так назвал, но все уже привыкли, что Чудесный Йогин он. 
> Чудесный и дорогостоящий. И ничо, никого не напрягает. Наоборот все в восторге. ))))


Завидуешь: 1 доходам? 2 славе? тому что приведёт к вашему буддейскому "голу" (цели)?..

----------


## PampKin Head

Надо углубить product placement персонажа, пока что на рынке духовных услуг у него рыночная стоимость небольшая.

----------


## Альбина

> .....


А вот вы бы, если бы даже и узнали наверняка, что он по воде ходит, что-то изменилось бы? Вы бы пошли за ним? Я бы вот нет. ..

----------


## Альбина

> Надо углубить product placement персонажа, пока что на рынке духовных услуг у него рыночная стоимость небольшая.


и расширить..

----------


## Дубинин

> А вот вы бы, если бы даже и узнали наверняка, что он по воде ходит, что-то изменилось бы? Вы бы пошли за ним? Я бы вот нет. ..


Я да.. (и насрать на буддизм ..)) (на его присутствие или отсутствие..)
(В смысле индивидуального предподчений  (для особо обидчивых буддейцев)

----------

Альбина (21.11.2017), Шуньяананда (22.11.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> А вот вы бы, если бы даже и узнали наверняка, что он по воде ходит, что-то изменилось бы? Вы бы пошли за ним? Я бы вот нет. ..


""  Я уважаю женщин больше чем мужчин.  Ни одной из них не придет в голову выйти замуж только потому ,что у него красивые ноги ""Ф.Раневская

----------


## Фил

Как маленькие!
Всё в Деда Мороза верят  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Как маленькие!
> Всё в Деда Мороза верят


Если в сего "мёртвого мороуз" не верить, то тогда всем буддистам надо грустно бросить своё занятие (ибо кроме медитаций и философий, здание сутр и тантр скреплено цементом чуд и сиддх)

----------

Шуньяананда (22.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Если в сего "мёртвого мороуз: не верить, то тогда всем буддистам надо грустно бросить своё занятие (ибо кроме медитаций и философий, здание сутр и тантр скреплено цементом чуд и сиддх)


Ну почему же бросить то?
А чего тогда делать то?
Как будто какая-то альтернатива есть?

----------

Дубинин (22.11.2017)

----------


## Алик

Вот где чудо : ( ножи -то ладно, но разводной ключ воткнуть  :EEK!:

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот где чудо : ( ножи -то ладно, но разводной ключ воткнуть


Там торцы мохнатые- видать спецом пилой с большим зубом пиленные- в такие хоть валенок воткнуть можно..

----------


## Альбина

> А чего тогда делать то?
> Как будто какая-то альтернатива есть?


Есть . Верить в себя и дорогих близких людей.Можно суп чудесный сварить - если что..) :Wink:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.11.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> ""  Я уважаю женщин больше чем мужчин.  Ни одной из них не придет в голову выйти замуж только потому ,что у него красивые ноги ""Ф.Раневская


Нет. Мужчины тоже не дураки. Ноги женские говорят больше, чем слова.Так что все нормально с вами. :Wink:

----------

Шуньяананда (22.11.2017)

----------


## Алик

> Там торцы мохнатые- видать спецом пилой с большим зубом пиленные- в такие хоть валенок воткнуть можно..


Есть другие видео, где новые бруски, не лохматые ещё. Он на передаче с Якубовичем ( не помню, как называется) втыкал разводные ключи, мы на тренировке пробовали ( тож такой щит есть лохматый от постоянного использования)  - нереально, если только  кувалдой этот ключ в щит забивать )).

----------

Дубинин (22.11.2017), Шуньяананда (22.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Есть . Верить в себя и дорогих близких людей.Можно суп чудесный сварить - если что..)


Ну так "буддизм" в том или ином виде этому не мешает?
Это все равно что сказать "раз Дед-Мороза не существует, то я ёлку наряжать не буду".
Елка то все таки не из-за Деда-Мороза наряжается, а так... для красоты.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.11.2017), Шуньяананда (22.11.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Есть . Верить в себя и дорогих близких людей.Можно суп чудесный сварить - если что..)


Достаточно голодным быть, и на бульоне от любого шмата мяски можно горстью вермишели- нектар забабахать.. (голод- лучший повар) Так-же похоже и с сиддхами :EEK!:  (голод до чудес- лучший мелкоскоп- для чудесорассмотрений..)

----------

Алик (22.11.2017), Фил (22.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Достаточно голодным быть, и на бульоне от любого шмата мяски можно горстью вермишели- нектар забабахать.. (голод- лучший повар) Так-же похоже и с сиддхами (голод до чудес- лучший мелкоскоп- для чудесорассмотрений..)


Так что и не надейтесь "водоходца" увидеть  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Так что и не надейтесь "водоходца" увидеть


Нет- нет! Буду верить и ждать! (Иначе в унылого профессора Савельева можно того.. переродиться..)

----------

Альбина (22.11.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Нет- нет! Буду верить и ждать! (Иначе в унылого профессора Савельева можно того.. переродиться..)


Спросите тогда , когда по воде гулять пойдете-сколько он под водой просидит, и вообще- сидит ли? У меня другие критерии чуда.. По воде зимой многие ходят..

----------

Шуньяананда (22.11.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Спросите тогда , когда по воде гулять пойдете-сколько он под водой просидит, и вообще- сидит ли? У меня другие критерии чуда.. По воде зимой многие ходят..


Это плохое чудо- не качественное (есть объяснялки всякие- типа "умение замедлять метаболизм" и пр.. при закапывании в гробу..), а вот для водохождения- "метаболизм"- уже не прокатит.. Это чуд- так чуд.. тут- то мир угрюмый и сделается поддатливым и "поплывёт"- как миленький..

----------


## Алик

> Достаточно голодным быть, и на бульоне от любого шмата мяски можно горстью вермишели- нектар забабахать.. (голод- лучший повар) Так-же похоже и с сиддхами (голод до чудес- лучший мелкоскоп- для чудесорассмотрений..)


Сиддх не видел пока, но у друга за пару месяцев у двоих друзей и родственника стоячие! машины попали в ДТП( у меня тоже), у него самого фура въехала очень сильно в  его Х5 бэху новую ( тоже стоячую) и вдобавок сам он на чоппере сальто сделал на дороге . При этом все живы и здоровы, но машины побиты у всех ((. А до этого по многу лет без аварий вообще ездили. 
Мы на Селигере в церкви с другом службу отстояли после этих дел  и всё закончилось. 
Вот что это было?

----------

Дубинин (22.11.2017), Шуньяананда (22.11.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот что это было?


Вах! не искушайте мракобесить.. (ведь кроме циника- атеиста, моя вторая профессия (и основная)- колдунище..)

----------

Djampel Tharchin (22.11.2017), Алик (22.11.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Это плохое чудо- не качественное (есть объяснялки всякие- типа "умение замедлять метаболизм" и пр.. при закапывании в гробу..), а вот для водохождения- "метаболизм"- уже не прокатит.. Это чуд- так чуд.. тут- то мир угрюмый и сделается поддатливым и "поплывёт"- как миленький..


зато практичное.. Йогин ваш идючи по воде вдруг расслабится и в пучину...бултых.. Там хоть пересидеть можно, если можешь без воздуха, пока иогины из МЧС не вытащат. А если нет этой сиддхи ?

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Сиддх не видел пока, но у друга за пару месяцев у двоих друзей и родственника стоячие! машины попали в ДТП( у меня тоже), у него самого фура въехала очень сильно в  его Х5 бэху новую ( тоже стоячую) и вдобавок сам он на чоппере сальто сделал на дороге . При этом все живы и здоровы, но машины побиты у всех ((. А до этого по много лет без аварий вообще ездили. 
> Мы на Селигере в церкви с другом службу отстояли после этих дел  и всё закончилось. 
> Вот что это было?


Это было головокружение от успехов.И желание бессонательное избавиться от машины.Припарковать ее кой как.это очень серьезная тема-стремление быть глубоко и по настоящему несчастным!!

----------

Алик (22.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (22.11.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> зато практичное.. Йогин ваш идючи по воде вдруг расслабится и в пучину...бултых.. Там хоть пересидеть можно, если можешь без воздуха, пока иогины из МЧС не вытащат. А если нет этой сиддхи ?


Просто представила такую картину. Идет такой Йогин по воде ... и ..бульк.... "АААА!! Мамочка!! Спасите, я  плавать не умею".

----------

Шуньяананда (22.11.2017)

----------


## Алик

> Это было головокружение от успехов.И желание бессонательное избавиться от машины.Припарковать ее кой как.это очень серьезная тема-стремление быть глубоко и по настоящему несчастным!!


Не, все машины были на дороге: мою на светофоре узбек заезжий отрихтовал , у друга фура под Солнечногорском собрала 11 машин, остальные тоже на дороге были с водителями в кабине. И так не головокружение это, все машины заработанные ( друг КМН,  врач - стоматолог), и остальные не бандиты ). Сам факт, что за два месяца 6 аварий у друзей и родственников. ((

----------

Шуньяананда (22.11.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Просто представила такую картину. Идет такой Йогин по воде ... и ..бульк.... "АААА!! Мамочка!! Спасите, я  плавать не умею".


и является дева Мария

----------


## Альбина

> и является дева Мария


русалочка :Smilie:  (это она его за ногу и схватила) только тсс..)

----------

Шуньяананда (22.11.2017)

----------


## Альбина

:Smilie:  :Smilie: дева Мария тоже является, удивленно зависает в небе и достает сигарету...

----------

Шуньяананда (22.11.2017)

----------


## Anthony

> Есть источники у меня, но их тут никто не знает.


Знает)) Хотя бы по группе в ФБ)) Которая очень активна с твоей подачи. Ну и лично знакомо уже порядочное количество людей)
А ведь говорил же я тебе - Майя, "спросят" за это. За язык "потянут".

----------


## Нико

Оййй... наши любители поп.. потрындеть прибежали... мы их ждали))). Одни просто флудят, другие злобствуют незамысловато, третьи "предупреждали"... наш гарод не любит тех, кто их лучше. Продолжайтетоварищи! 
"Люди делятся на две категории: те, кто сидит на трубах (трупах), и те, кому нужны деньги". (С)

----------


## Дубинин

> Оййй... наши любители поп.. потрындеть прибежали... мы их ждали))). Одни просто флудят, другие злобствуют незамысловато, третьи "предупреждали"... наш гарод не любит тех, кто их лучше. Продолжайтетоварищи! 
> "Люди делятся на две категории: те, кто сидит на трубах (трупах), и те, кому нужны деньги". (С)


Вы-то практики реализованные- вынырните из миров разных- и бац тираду- духовную- многоумную.. А вот нет что-бы по простому с нами- земными.. про чудеса поговорить..

----------


## Нико

> Знает)) Хотя бы по группе в ФБ)) Которая очень активна с твоей подачи. Ну и лично знакомо уже порядочное количество людей)
> А ведь говорил же я тебе - Майя, "спросят" за это. За язык "потянут".

----------


## Нико

Антон, группа в фб не "активна с моей подачи" хехе... Это просто моя группа. )))) не боись, я уже большая девочка...а вот здесь этого быть было не должно, если бы у нашего друга не случилось горе.

----------


## Дубинин

> Антон, группа в фб не активна с моей подачи хехе... Это просто моя группа. )))) не боись, я уже большая девочка...а вот здесь этого быть было не должно, если бы у нашего друга не случилось горе.


Это.. звеняйте, что вашего Йогина запалил :Frown:  (но теперь поздняк..)

----------


## Anthony

> Антон, группа в фб не активна с моей подачи хехе... Это просто моя группа. )))) не боись, я уже большая девочка...а вот здесь этого быть было не должно, если бы у нашего друга не случилось горе.


Тут дети благородных семейств пару лет назад даже общак собирали на сиддхи. Кто-то даже (Вантус? Легба?) предлагал то-ли тумбочку с деньгами материализовать, то ли деньги в тумбочке. Толи тумбочку передвинуть. Но не суть.
Суть в том, что лама мог бы явить сиддхи, а форумчане бы делали ставки на это дело. А после всей этой битвы экстрасенсов, все деньги бы пошли в Непал.
И всем хорошо. И слава Чода прогремела бы по всей Руси. Даже тхеравадины (начинающие) ушли бы в ваджраяну и купили барабаны из змеиной кожи.

----------


## Нико

> Слушай- так он моложе вас обоих.. и рили Гуру- ваш?


И рили. Все гуру должны быть старыми штоль. Нелогично хаха.)))

----------

Дубинин (22.11.2017)

----------


## Нико

> Тут дети благородных семейств пару лет назад даже общак собирали на сиддхи. Кто-то даже (Вантус? Легба?) предлагал то-ли тумбочку с деньгами материализовать, то ли деньги в тумбочке. Толи тумбочку передвинуть. Но не суть.
> Суть в том, что лама мог бы явить сиддхи, а форумчане бы делали ставки на это дело. А после всей этой битвы экстрасенсов, все деньги бы пошли в Непал.
> И всем хорошо. И слава Чода прогремела бы по всей Руси. Даже тхеравадины (начинающие) ушли бы в ваджраяну и купили барабаны из змеиной кожи.


Это щас пустая болтовня пернчитай все мои посты тут.

----------


## Нико

> Это.. звеняйте, что вашего Йогина запалил (но теперь поздняк..)


Да кстати спсибки что запалил...)))

----------

Дубинин (22.11.2017)

----------


## Нико

Просто смешно, что многие не секут, что простые ребяты, с которыми они еще недавно хавали из общего котла тушонку, танцевали чамы и пр.сегодня могут оказаться на деле высокими учителями... о надменость буддистов)))))

----------

Anthony (22.11.2017)

----------


## Anthony

> Это щас пустая болтовня пернчитай все мои посты тут.


читал

----------


## Нико

> Надо углубить product placement персонажа, пока что на рынке духовных услуг у него рыночная стоимость небольшая.


Главное нАчать и углУбить хаха)))

----------


## Anthony

> Просто смешно, что многие не секут, что простые ребяты, с которыми они еще недавно хавали из общего котла тушонку, танцевали чамы и пр.сегодня могут оказаться на деле высокими учителями... о надменость буддистов)))))


Да кто ж против то? Лама Тензин крутой мужик, я тебе говорил об этом. Во всяком случае, мне понравился. Но он не демонстрировал иисусо-сиддхи, о которых ты сказала про Ламу Даву. Да и не просил их никто. Грома с молнией и радугами вполне хватило. Плюс, практики его "рабочие" - это главное.
Где тут надменность? Народу просто доказательства нужны, после Кашпировских и Чумаков.

----------


## Нико

> Да кто ж против то? Лама Тензин крутой мужик, я тебе говорил об этом. Во всяком случае, мне понравился. Но он не демонстрировал иисусо-сиддхи, о которых ты сказала про Ламу Даву. Да и не просил их никто. Грома с молнией и радугами вполне хватило. Плюс, практики его "рабочие" - это главное.
> Где тут надменность? Народу просто доказательства нужны, после Кашпировских и Чумаков.


 Я не про тебя тащемта

----------


## Нико

ЗиВ. Часть 6. Возвращение. "Мамо, а де сиддхи".

----------


## Дубинин

> ЗиВ. Часть 6. Возвращение. "Мамо, а де сиддхи".


Так и где они? Сиддхи водоходные (верней источник о сведениях о них) (за язык раздвоенный- кое кого насильно не тянули..)

----------


## Нико

> Так и где они? Сиддхи водоходные (за язык раздвоенный- кое кого насильно не тянули..)


Что это значит-то?

----------


## Дубинин

> Что это значит-то?


Сдавай источник сведений о водоходстве.

----------


## Аньезка

Нико, а Дава в курсе, что он в России позиционируется как перерождение Друкпа Кюнле?

----------


## Нико

> Нико, а Дава в курсе, что он в России позиционируется как перерождение Друкпа Кюнле?


А что? Можно у него самого спросить, кстати. )

----------


## Нико

> Сдавай источник сведений о водоходстве.


Ок сдам, так и быть, уговорил. Из Большой советской энциклопедии: "Волга впадает в Каспийское море".

----------

Дубинин (22.11.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ок сдам, так и быть, уговорил. Из Большой советской энциклопедии: "Волга впадает в Каспийское море".


Неужто и в БСЭ, да ещё про Волгу, народы СССР были обмануты?! %)

*Во-первых*, правильнее было бы говорить о впадении реки в Каспийское озеро, потому что морями называются части Мирового Океана, а Каспийское море является бессточным озером, не имеющим связи с Мировым Океаном и называется морем по традиции видимо из-за соленой воды и больших размеров.

Иначе говоря, речной бассейн Волги с Каспийским морем-озером представляет из себя внутриконтинентальную систему водных путей, полностью изолированную от Мирового Океана. И это обстоятельство обязательно надо учитывать при изучении истории цивилизации, которая распространялась преимущественно по морям и водным путям. [...]

*Во-вторых*, в Каспийское море-озеро впадает не Волга, а Кама. [...]
Подробнее, к примеру, -- здесь.

----------


## Нико

> Неужто и в БСЭ, да ещё про Волгу, народы СССР были обмануты?! %)
> 
> *Во-первых*, правильнее было бы говорить о впадении реки в Каспийское озеро, потому что морями называются части Мирового Океана, а Каспийское море является бессточным озером, не имеющим связи с Мировым Океаном и называется морем по традиции видимо из-за соленой воды и больших размеров.
> 
> Иначе говоря, речной бассейн Волги с Каспийским морем-озером представляет из себя внутриконтинентальную систему водных путей, полностью изолированную от Мирового Океана. И это обстоятельство обязательно надо учитывать при изучении истории цивилизации, которая распространялась преимущественно по морям и водным путям. [...]
> 
> *Во-вторых*, в Каспийское море-озеро впадает не Волга, а Кама. [...]
> Подробнее, к примеру, -- здесь.


Ну не занудствуйте, а. Ну я просто пошутила)))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну не занудствуйте, а. Ну я просто пошутила)))


Было бы смешно -- поставил бы "спасибу". А так -- чем плохо, если будете, наконец, знать, куда _не_ впадает Волга? : )
Есть ещё, к  слову, и второй план у моего поста, неявный... Но не буду, чтоп не будить лишних взмущений ещё и по теме. : )

----------


## Нико

> Было бы смешно -- поставил бы "спасибу". А так -- чем плохо, если будете, наконец, знать, куда _не_ впадает Волга? : )
> Есть ещё, к  слову, и второй план у моего поста, неявный... Но не буду, чтоп не будить лишних взмущений ещё и по теме. : )


Да, но это тут совершенно оффтоп ведь))))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, но это тут совершенно оффтоп ведь))))


Исправил кондовую ашыпку. Тока и всего...
А Ваше, про Волгу, -- было интопом? С чего бы? %)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Подробнее, к примеру, -- здесь.


А что это за источник такой, с которого Вы и всё остальное сообщение практически скопировали ?
Альтернативное чтото : )

А так то, официально принято, что именно Кама есть приток Волги.
И Волга впадает своими рукавами дельты именно в Каспийское Море, которое хоть и может быть классифицировано и как озеро и как море, но официально классифицируется  именно морем : )

(п.с. точно альтернативщики, а то я уж грешным делом решил поначалу что географию учёные пересмотрели, ан нет это _Логистическая теория цивилизации©_ ))

----------

Альбина (22.11.2017), Дубинин (23.11.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А что это за источник такой, с которого Вы и всё остальное сообщение практически скопировали ?
> Альтернативное чтото : )
> 
> А так то, официально принято, что именно Кама есть приток Волги.
> И Волга впадает своими рукавами дельты именно в Каспийское Море, которое хоть и может быть классифицировано и как озеро и как море, но официально классифицируется  именно морем : )


Ой, избавьте мну от развития флуду ещё и на тему "Является ли официальная точка зрения единственно верной?", да ещё с оппонентом, норовящим сплошь и рядом исполнить голословную ревизию общепринятых мнений, а тут вдруг... Ладно, будет. : )
Тут, как обычно: как се скажешь, так те и будет... Говорите, пока не устанете? : ))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ой, избавьте мну от развития флуду ещё и на тему "Является ли официальная точка зрения единственно верной?", да ещё с оппонентом, норовящим сплошь и рядом исполнить голословную ревизию общепринятых мнений, а тут вдруг...))


Ошибаетесь, в буддизме я традиционной принятой точки зрения придерживаюсь, а в географии традиционной принятой научной : )
.....
Ну, да ладно : )

----------


## Нико

Не так давно сегодня в телефонном разговоре было получено официальное благословение ламы Вангду Ринпоче на визит его ученика ламы Давы в Россию. Ринпоче выразил большую радость и сказал, что было бы очень благотворно, если бы такие настоящие и опытные чодпа, как лама Дава, распространяли в России чистую традицию чод. (Сам Лама сейчас находится в отдалённом регионе для проведения молитв и ритуалов для умерших, так что его мнение узнаем позже, когда вернётся. Ранее его основным условием для посещения России было разрешение и благословение его коренного гуру.).

Засим предлагаю эту тему закрыть от комментариев и оффтопа.

----------

Anthony (23.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (23.11.2017), Дубинин (23.11.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Тема- то твоя вроде (с тебя начиналась)- закрывай ежели надо..

----------


## Нико

> Тема- то твоя вроде (с тебя начиналась)- закрывай ежели надо..


Разве с  меня?))) И я не умеею закрывать на бф темы.

----------


## Альбина

Май. все равно -если что-то будет про него -ты пиши. хоть на ФБ. А так ведь -больше некому..а с твоей верой он, если и не ходит по воде-так пойдет. :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

Если есть под окошком для ответов надпись слева внизу "показывать подпись" и ниже "закрыть эту тему"- галочку ставь..

----------


## Нико

> Если есть под окошком для ответов надпись слева внизу "показывать подпись" и ниже "закрыть эту тему"- галочку ставь..


А после галочки куда нажимать-то?)))

----------

Дубинин (23.11.2017)

----------

